# New to plants



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, i've just gotten into growing plants in my 55 gallon tank. Tank details at
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-gallery-17/55-gal-starting-grow-plants-4745/

i have one Cryptocoryne that is not doing as well as the rest of the plant life in the tank. What's more is it only seems to be affecting a couple leaves and leaving the rest

Have any of you seen this before?

Thanks


----------

